# Need fish Repainted



## Zilla (Oct 21, 2005)

I need a 41 inch King Salmon repainted. The mount itself is great and only about 10 years old. However, I was too dumb when I was young to complain about the paint job. It was a river fish that needs to be more silver and green and its not. Can anyone recommend anyone in the Howell/ Brighton area? To you guys who do this, how much could I expect to pay?

Thanks,

Zilla


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Take a look at realistics taxidermy web site. Bill only does fish and did my crappies from this past summer. Can't say enough good about him.

http://www.realisticstaxidermy.net


----------

